# Rooftop Condeser Disconnect Support



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a flat rubber roof with no walls where I have to wire up a condenser, I can't see myself mounting the disconnect to the condenser unit itself (Violation? The unit is similar looking to a larger residential unit, vented on all sides with a removable corner.) So I was going to build a small L-shaped stand and weigh it down with something, I don't want to penetrate the roof, I already have to re goop the pitch pocket, which I hate doing.

Is this legal?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Fix or Repair Daily (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd mount it on the unit and call it a day.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Fix or Repair Daily said:


> I'd mount it on the unit and call it a day.


I do that with RTU's but I was thinking because this is a condenser I'd get tagged.


----------



## Fix or Repair Daily (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I do that with RTU's but I was thinking because this is a condenser I'd get tagged.


Shouldn't be an issue. On a small condensor, the top panel and obviously the relay cabinet is all that needs to be accessible.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

As long as a disconnect is not mounted to a removeable panel I see no issue.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Norcal said:


> As long as a disconnect is not mounted to a removeable panel I see no issue.


There's almost always one place you can hang the thing off from. Don't forget the second liqui-tite for your control cable, you don't want to cover up where the control jbox is accessed from.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like to install some unistrut under the condenser and then build a unistrut support with some angle brackets. It works out to be super solid and will outlast the new condenser.
Sometimes I will build something off of the 4X4 that the HVAC guy set his unit on.
Scott


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

It is perfectly legal and acceptable and the norm to mount disconnects directly on rtu's or condensers. I know, I've been doing it for ten years. 

..in Texas, at least.

More than likely it will mount just off to the side of the service panel. Use short screws to avoid hitting the coil (or else you will be buying a condenser) and try and cover the least amount of fins as possible. 

Can you take a pic when you're done?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I have hung them on the units. I'm not particularly proud of it but....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just shoot it to the unit with zip screws onto something non removable, done. No extra messing around. Or I add some strut to it and mount to that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The AC guy has to put a pitch pocket for his lines.. just make sure you have a piece of flex ready to go..

The disconnect always gets mounted on the side where there are factory holes already in place.. most of the time..

I just read you are re-using a pitch pocket..

Best way is spray foam the inside.. let it dry.. cut all sides on a 45 and cover with roofing cement..


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

I Just did a job and mounted it right to the condenser. Just be careful not to shoot a screw through a refer line. (Did that once too).


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

A little higher would be good but it works..


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Posting pics to help you get an idea, OP.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I have a flat rubber roof with no walls where I have to wire up a condenser, I can't see myself mounting the disconnect to the condenser unit itself (Violation? The unit is similar looking to a larger residential unit, vented on all sides with a removable corner.) So I was going to build a small L-shaped stand and weigh it down with something, I don't want to penetrate the roof, I already have to re goop the pitch pocket, which I hate doing.
> 
> Is this legal?
> 
> Any other ideas?


4x4 block of wood Glue it to the roof use unistrut build a rack for the disconnect :thumbup:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm guessing this is your situation, nothing around to mount it too. This unit does not have a disconnect but it should. In this case I'd just mount it to the unit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I always mount it with my unit.. That's just my style.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have already had to mount them on the side of the nearest parapet wall, or stub out a support pipe from another pitch pocket and mount it to that. Just a couple more ideas.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> The AC guy has to put a pitch pocket for his lines.. just make sure you have a piece of flex ready to go..
> 
> The disconnect always gets mounted on the side where there are factory holes already in place.. most of the time..
> 
> ...


What is a pitch pocket?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wireless said:


> What is a pitch pocket?


Generic term for the sealing device/method that seals pipes and conduits that penetrate roofs. It may or may not require the addition of pitch (tar). If it's a simple rubber boot, you may hear it referred to as a "witch's hat" sometimes. "Roof boot" is a term you also sometimes hear.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Different preference's aside . It is allowed by the NEC. and most always preferrred IMO. Just don't block an acess panel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> Different preference's aside . It is allowed by the NEC. and most always preferrred IMO. Just don't block an acess panel.


Not just an access panel, but the way they changed the wording a few cycles back, any panel "designed to be removed". On an awful lot of units, that means all of them. Pretty much leaves the corner posts as your only option on most stuff. On little resi-style splits where a little condensing unit is set on the roof, it can be a special challenge finding a compliant spot on the condensing unit to mount the disco. A proper packaged RTU is less of a challenge.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Not just an access panel, but the way they changed the wording a few cycles back, any panel "designed to be removed". On an awful lot of units, that means all of them. Pretty much leaves the corner posts as your only option on most stuff. On little resi-style splits where a little condensing unit is set on the roof, it can be a special challenge finding a compliant spot on the condensing unit to mount the disco. A proper packaged RTU is less of a challenge.


 
Yeah, I agree the ones I mount discos on are ussually big units. That roof top mounting can be a chalenge with a rubber roof.
We ussually float the conduit , strapped on kindorf but floating. Don't want to puncture the rubber.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

How about this.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Generic term for the sealing device/method that seals pipes and conduits that penetrate roofs. It may or may not require the addition of pitch (tar). If it's a simple rubber boot, you may hear it referred to as a "witch's hat" sometimes. "Roof boot" is a term you also sometimes hear.


The only thing a pitch pocket and a withes hat have in common is they are both generally on a roof. 

Pitch pockets

















"Witches hat"


----------



## inspectorhomes (Feb 11, 2021)

Fix or Repair Daily said:


> I'd mount it on the unit and call it a day.


You can only do that if the manufacturer allows it, and they specify where and how. THEN you can call it a day.


----------



## inspectorhomes (Feb 11, 2021)

nitro71 said:


> I always mount it with my unit.. That's just my style.


Doing that without the manufacturer's approval is not good style. 110.3(B) says to follow the installation instructions.


----------



## inspectorhomes (Feb 11, 2021)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I have a flat rubber roof with no walls where I have to wire up a condenser, I can't see myself mounting the disconnect to the condenser unit itself (Violation? The unit is similar looking to a larger residential unit, vented on all sides with a removable corner.) So I was going to build a small L-shaped stand and weigh it down with something, I don't want to penetrate the roof, I already have to re goop the pitch pocket, which I hate doing.
> 
> Is this legal?
> 
> Any other ideas?


It is a violation to attach to the unit unless the manufacturer says to do so, and provides the location and method. Your idea is a good one. Use roof sleepers (made from recycled tires) that have strut on them, and build a strut frame. Make sure you maintain your panel clearances.


----------



## inspectorhomes (Feb 11, 2021)

Roadhouse said:


> I'm guessing this is your situation, nothing around to mount it too. This unit does not have a disconnect but it should. In this case I'd just mount it to the unit.


Which is fine if the manufacturer says it's ok to do that.


----------

